# Any images of Paph. (Kolosand x Angel Hair) ?



## My Green Pets (Feb 21, 2016)

Howdy all,

I have a seedling of Paph. Kolosand x Paph. Angel Hair, but I have not found this cross in the RHS Orchid Register (have tried it both ways) and was wondering if anyone else has this or even better, has an image of the flower. Haven't found anything through image searches.

Other question is, since this cross is unregistered, can I register it when mine blooms? Or does the breeder have dibs on that?

Just wondering.


----------



## troy (Feb 21, 2016)

How big is yur seedling?


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 22, 2016)

Any help with the second question?


----------



## troy (Feb 22, 2016)

I also have 2 of marilyns crosses
That has not been bloomed, kolo x pey and it's a 39" leafspan single growth seedling and a phrag warsciwizianum x china dragon, I get to name, the answer to you're question, I beleive yours will be the first of the cross to bloom, is it blooming?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2016)

In answer to 'who can name' (from rhs)

Print off a copy of the Application for Registration of an Orchid Hybrid form. (pdf)

In order to name an orchid hybrid, you need to know the following:

If you are the hybridizer (originator), you can name the orchid.

If you are not the hybridizer (originator) and know who the hybridizer is, you need to get permission from him/her to name the hybrid cross.

If you have made a good faith effort to locate the hybridizer (originator) of the hybrid cross and do not know who it is, you can go ahead and name it...just do not represent yourself as the hybridizer (originator).


Elmer Nj


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for your replies troy.

I'm still confused. If mine did happen to be the first of this cross ever to bloom, could I in fact name it? Wouldn't that right belong to the breeder? And surely she has kept the largest for herself so that they would bloom first and she could name it? 

Anyway. I suppose I should be directing those questions to the breeder herself.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry Elmer, I must have posted my last response at the same time as you.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2016)

you're welcome.
I'm going to have to change my sig file; I live in Elmer nj


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 22, 2016)

I wondered  but I have an uncle Elmer, so...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2016)

troy said:


> I also have 2 of marilyns crosses
> That has not been bloomed, kolo x pey and it's a 39" leafspan single growth seedling and a phrag warsciwizianum x china dragon, I get to name, the answer to you're question, I beleive yours will be the first of the cross to bloom, is it blooming?



Do you have Marilyn's permission to name the cross or are you making things up?


----------



## troy (Feb 22, 2016)

I've contacted marilyn and told her, she's excited and wants pictures


----------

